# 427 Squadron in Hamilton



## old medic (1 Nov 2012)

October 29, 2012 13:30 ET
Canadian Forces to Conduct Helicopter Training in Hamilton
http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/canadian-forces-to-conduct-helicopter-training-in-hamilton-1718997.htm



> HAMILTON, ONTARIO--(Marketwire - Oct. 29, 2012) - Helicopters from 427 Special Operations Aviation Squadron will conduct urban night flying training in Hamilton, Ontario from 29 October to 1 November, 2012. This training will help familiarize the pilots with the challenges of flying in an urban environment at night.
> 
> The training is scheduled to occur on 30 and 31 October between 8 p.m. and approximately midnight (12 a.m.). If the training is cancelled on either of these dates due to inclement weather, there may be flights on 1 November. It is also possible that the exercise could be either delayed or cancelled altogether due to the severe weather conditions associated with the storm forecasted to affect Southern Ontario this week. If the exercise is rescheduled, Hamilton residents will be advised of the new dates.
> 
> ...





Air Force uses Hamilton for helicopter training
By Flannery Dean, CBC News
Posted: Oct 29, 2012 3:45 PM ET
http://www.cbc.ca/hamilton/news/story/2012/10/29/hamilton-helicopter.html



> Don't be alarmed if you hear a loud rumbling in the sky on Tuesday and Wednesday nights. It's just helicopters from Canada's 427 Special Operations Aviation Squadron conducting counter-terrorism training sessions over Stelco Tower for the next two days.
> 
> The 427 Special Operations Aviation Squadron is an Air Force tactical helicopter squadron that falls under the jurisdiction of the Canadian Special Operations Forces Command, which includes the Joint Task Force 2 (JTF2).
> 
> ...







Military helicopters in Hamilton 
31 October 2012
http://chch.com/index.php/home/item/10201-military-helicopters-in-hamilton



> Residents in downtown Hamilton had front row seats to a military helicopter operation that left some in awe and others covering their ears.
> Helicopters from 427 Special Operations Aviation Squadron began urban night flying training in the city Tuesday night, which left a number of residents upset because of the noise. The exercise is meant to help pilots familiarzie themselves with the challenges of flying in an urban environment at night.
> 
> Ward 2 city councillor Jason Farr says he received a lot of calls about the noise from concerned residents. He says he called Hamilton Police Chief, Glenn De Caire, to ask operations scheduled for Wednesday night be cancelled. Hamilton Police later sent out a news release saying it does not have the authority to suspend military operations or exercises.
> ...





What's all the commotion in downtown Hamilton?
CBC News
Posted: Oct 31, 2012 6:14 PM ET 
http://www.cbc.ca/hamilton/news/story/2012/10/31/hamilton-helicopter-downtown.html



> It's noisy, but necessary — according to the military.
> 
> Helicopters from Canada's 427 Special Operations Aviation Squadron will be conducting a second night of counter-terrorism training sessions over Stelco Tower from 6:30 p.m. until 10:30 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## old medic (1 Nov 2012)

Normally, I leave the date on an article and leave out the time stamp.  In the 
above case, I thought looking at the times was important.  2 hours 15 minutes 
is the time between the marketwire release and the CBC story going up. Other
outlets (CHCH, Hamilton Spec) also followed up on the 29th and 30th. 

Well handled by Major MacNair.


----------



## benny88 (1 Nov 2012)

The notification looks like an attempt to limit the amount of hand-wringing by the tin-foil hat brigade... I bet it didn't work. Would have been thrilling for me if I was a kid out trick-or-treating!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Nov 2012)

We've had this kind of training in downtown Windsor before and nobody freaked. One or two articles, IIRC, and it became a ho hum event for us.


----------



## PanaEng (1 Nov 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> We've had this kind of training in downtown Windsor before and nobody freaked. One or two articles, IIRC, and it became a ho hum event for us.


But Hamilton is way different than Windsor. Geographically, the escarpment can channel and focus the sound. But more importantly is the fact that at least some of the population in the area very weary of military, police or anything that can be considered state... One of the last bastions of the CPC (Communist Party of Canada) after all. (I'm from the area)


----------



## Journeyman (1 Nov 2012)

Hamilton is also where Sheila Copps hid HMCS Haida when she stole it. 

After all, no one would ever have seen it in Toronto; Hamilton is such a natural tourist draw.


----------



## Bluebulldog (1 Nov 2012)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> But Hamilton is way different than Windsor. Geographically, the escarpment can channel and focus the sound. But more importantly is the fact that at least some of the population in the area very weary of military, police or anything that can be considered state... One of the last bastions of the CPC (Communist Party of Canada) after all. (I'm from the area)



 I found it interesting that the hoopla is mainly because one city councillor's office fielded 40 complaints about the noise.

Having gone to school there, and trained there with the reserves in the recent past, I can say that the city is definitely pro-CF. The turn out on Nov 11, can attest to that.

Funny how the local CF reserves are awarded " The Freedom of the City" for publicitys sake, but try not to tick anyone off while you exercise said freedom.

People should remember the councilors name come election time. Councilor Jason Farr, may not realize that the same people who proudly support the troops, are also the one's most likely to participate in the election process.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2012)

Interesting to note the URL chosen by the home-town newspaper for their story, time tagged about an hour after the initial news release:
http://www.thespec.com/news/local/article/827064--*councillor-jason-farr-demands-downtown-chopper-training-stop*
Don't know the editorial stance of the Spectator, but one can divine the initial angle the editors/webmeisters were going for....



			
				benny88 said:
			
		

> The notification looks like an attempt to limit the amount of hand-wringing by the tin-foil hat brigade... I bet it didn't work.


Or maybe just to let people know why there are some helicopters flying pretty damned close to a big office building in town?


----------

